# Erfahrungen mit Fyve



## Zergoras (26. November 2011)

Heyho ihr,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Fyve gesammelt hat. Ich bin derzeit bei Blau (E-Plus) und würde gerne wechseln, da das Internet einfach grottenlangsam in diesem Netz ist.
Gibt es jemanden der sagt, tu das um gotteswillen nicht? Würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen.


----------



## Orka45 (26. November 2011)

Hey ich habe auch eine Frage zum Thema Fyve. Ist Teathering bei Fyve möglich?


----------



## Zergoras (26. November 2011)

Das ist möglich, habe ich auf jedenfall gerade noch gelesen.


----------



## Orka45 (26. November 2011)

Ok danke. Das ist gut zu Wissen.


----------



## Scroll (26. November 2011)

kann nur meine empfehlung aussprechen, bin von der telekom zu fyve gewechselt und wurde es immer wieder tun, das internet ist genauso schnell wie bei d1 und die kosten sind auch gut regelbar, bisher hatte ich keinen nachteil durch den wechsel 

nfg


----------



## Ahab (27. November 2011)

Und noch einer. 

Gibt eigentlich nichts dagegen einzuwenden. Das Netz ist echt erste Sahne (Vodafon halt ^^). Zwar nicht ganz so günstig, aber dafür eben auch nicht E-Plus.   

Nur von einer Sache war ich nicht so amused: das 5€ Internetpaket ist *keine* Flatrate, das heißt nach 150MB wird nicht auf GPRS/EDGE gedrosselt, sondern dann geht der Hahn *ganz zu*. Das war nicht so offensichtlich und hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas enttäuscht. Aber sonst kann ich Fyve eigentlich sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Zergoras (27. November 2011)

Das ist bei der 10€ Flat aber nicht mehr oder wird dann auch ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Ahab (27. November 2011)

Nein. Bei der 10€ Flat wird wie gewohnt gedrosselt (nach 500MB).


----------



## Exception (27. November 2011)

Mein Bruder ist ebenfalls bei Fyve. Klappt einwandfrei, ohne Probleme mit der 10€ Flat. Kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## Zergoras (28. November 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ich habe mir mal eine Sim Karte bestellt.


----------



## Zergoras (29. November 2011)

Heute angekommen. Läuft soweit. Hauptsache teure Verpackung, aber auf der Sim Karte kein Aufdruck von Fyve, sondern komplett weiß. 
UMTS ist genauso schnell, wie bei E-Plus HSDPA. LOL


----------



## Orka45 (29. November 2011)

Geil 
Sobald mein guthaben runter ist, wechsel ich auch zu Fyve!


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

Genauso was habe ich gesucht.
I-net Flat für 10-15€,

Braucht man die 1 GB?


----------



## Orka45 (29. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Genauso was habe ich gesucht.
> I-net Flat für 10-15€,
> 
> Braucht man die 1 GB?


Es ist unglaublich   nä?
Da läuft etwas den ganzen Tag in der Werbung, und man selbst googelt sich halb tot
Ich hole mir dann die 500mb flat. Ich denke das reicht.


----------



## turbosnake (29. November 2011)

Ich schau kein/kaum TV und gesucht war gedanklich gemeint.
Das hat mit viel Sucherei erspart.


----------



## Ahab (30. November 2011)

Mit 500MB hat man über einen Monat eigentlich ausgesorgt. Ein Kumpel von mit hat Simyo und hat sich das Gigabyte bestellt - er hat es wieder abbestellt. Das kriegt man nicht down (wenn man nicht gerade Tethering betreibt oder sich täglich Spiele und Apps lädt). 

Ich hab zurzeit auch 500MB und fang schon an Youtube-Videos in der Bahn zu gucken.


----------



## membrane (30. November 2011)

Sind 500 MB wirklich so viel? 

Mal ne Frage kann man eigl. Internatflat 500 MB + SMS Flat kombinieren??


----------



## Scroll (30. November 2011)

also ich kriege mein mobiles internet durch bild app, pcgh app und weng fb und internet schnell voll und ich habe die 1gb, nutze es seit 2 wochen und hab schon 550mb voll Oo. ja inet flat und sms flat kann man kombinieren, habe das auch so


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. November 2011)

Du kannst bei Fyve alle Flats kombinieren sogar das Rundum Sorglospaket 1GB Flat + SMS Flat + 500min für 55€ im Monat
Werde nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich auch zu Fyve wechseln oder zu Congstar da gibts auch die 1GB Flat für 15€ und ne 10€ SMS-Flat nur im D1 Netz
Surf Flat 2: für 14,99


----------



## Orka45 (30. November 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Du kannst bei Fyve alle Flats kombinieren sogar das Rundum Sorglospaket 1GB Flat + SMS Flat + 500min für 55€ im Monat
> Werde nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich auch zu Fyve wechseln oder zu Congstar da gibts auch die 1GB Flat für 15€ und ne 10€ SMS-Flat nur im D1 Netz
> Surf Flat 2: für 14,99


 Das habe ich auch erst gedacht. Jedoch gibt es bei Congstar eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit....


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. November 2011)

mh das ist blöd dann wirds das wohl nicht. Also fyve ich komme leider erst in 7 Monaten 
Such vergeblich nach so nem Angebot wie bei Fyve nur halt D1 Netz.


----------

